

What happened since "Show HN"? - tarr11

There are thousands of "Show HN" posts.  Most of the time, we never hear about them again.<p>Please link to your original Show HN post, and include a short update on what has happened to your project.
======
estromlund
"LineUp App - Get a new phone number for your iPhone/iPad in 30 seconds or
less"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585832>

Sadly there was no response whatsoever from my Show HN, but LineUp has been
profitable since launch (minus my time/effort), gains about 100 new users per
day, and was recently featured at TwilioCon in the Community Hall. I'm
currently working on the UI/UX and the next big push for users, but have a few
other things, like my actual job, getting in the way.

Any suggestions/feedback are always welcome!

~~~
ctruman
have you seen a primary use case among your customers?

~~~
estromlund
I was initially afraid this app could take a turn for the worse and become
used mostly for "less respectable" activities, but what I have actually seen
are (in maybe 30% of total users) small businesses (like hair stylists,
landscapers, and other one-person companies without a main office) looking for
a cheap/easy way to not give out their personal phone number.

The other main use case I see (about 10% of total users) are international
(non-US) users, presumably to make/receive calls with US-based people without
incurring international or long-distance charges.

~~~
ctruman
Awesome! Very curious to see how your venture goes.

------
biscarch
"Show HN: Made Personal Site Last Night (For YC App)"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4676920>

"Hacker News Postmortem (Personal YC app site)"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4686050>

and if you're super interested in what's happened YC-app wise since then:

"Takeaways From Firing A Startup Cofounder"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4744655>

The original post was to get my personal site reviewed by Hacker News for my
YC application. This worked well and I ended up going with a simpler design
(and different content) for the final version. Unfortunately either the day
after my submission or the next day, I had to fire my cofounder at the time
for reliability issues. I submitted my application as a single founder and
reflected on what would make a good cofounder. I called up the one person that
ended up fitting the criteria and ~36 hours later we were filling out an
update to the YC application. So the application is in, with many changes over
time. Tomorrow is the first day I'm actually going to try to make sales (I
currently have been physically going to talk to the targeted customers and get
feedback) as we have an MVP.

------
prezjordan
"Show HN: Cleaver - simple, interactive HTML slideshows from JSON"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4622645>

Unfortunately I didn't get the response I wanted, but I got some stars and
forks on GitHub, so I'm happy. I'll continue developing this weekend project
in my spare time.

------
ohashi
"Show HN: Review Signal - Real web hosting reviews based on social media
comments" <http://reviewsignal.com/webhosting>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4570393>

Been just over a month since launch. Traffic has been slowly growing. Feedback
has been pretty good. It's a marketing problem at the moment. Also working on
trying to apply the technology to other industries. So hopefully I will launch
another niche before the year is over.

------
adrianc
"Ask HN: Review my startup - pinad.com.au"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4614632>

Made this as a self-study on how to use metadata to describe objects in
dynamic way - general classifieds are a good area for such a study. I'm
currently working on a new UI, more user friendly I hope. Never had any
feedback on HN.

------
acesubido
Made this from a personal need:

<http://ace-subido.github.com/css3-microsoft-metro-buttons/>

Reached a lot of karma and comments here. I plan to update this in mid-
November, getting a lot of emails and tweets about new colors and other stuff
with the project.

~~~
tarr11
Can you post the Show HN link?

~~~
acesubido
Here you go :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4640269>

------
TheMakeA
"grand - Version Control that Scales"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4471989>

There was no real response from the Show HN but we generated a decent amount
of interest. We haven't reached our beta yet, but we decided to apply to YC so
that we can work on it full time.

~~~
tarr11
Did you get interest outside of HN (signups, etc)?

~~~
TheMakeA
I believe that all of our signups came from outside of HN.

------
xackpot
I got some good review comments on my Finderous mobile app. Now I am pivoting
it to make open/closed location based groups. Similar to meetup but a lot more
casual.

~~~
tarr11
Can you post the original link to the Show HN post?

~~~
xackpot
Yes, here is the link to the post on our iPhone app:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3895357>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3990475> And here is one for Android App:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4550875> (didn't get any response on this
one though).

